# These are for you Osiris!!!



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey Marty, 
You asked for pics in chat but then took off, so here ya go!
The newest form of Leopard Frog pleco from the Para Tributary. As of right now, they haven't assigned them an "L" number yet. The pics aren't very good, but these are much greener in coloration. And, to top it off...the females are FAT with eggs!!!

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t217/TREASURECHESTAQUATICS/Para-1.jpg

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t217/TREASURECHESTAQUATICS/Para.jpg


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok, you musta been thinking of me taking that first pic tony, how'd u know ima Butt man?


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

ROFL


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

btw snt u a email


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

Osiris said:


> btw snt u a email



I didn't get your e-mail.....?


----------

